# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Two worksheets on one pivot chart

## mainemojo

I have two worksheets each with similar to below (worksheets are based on year):


*A*
*B*
*C*

1
Client Name
Date
Staff

2
Widgets, inc.
10/3/2018
John

3
Microsoft
2/17/2018
Sue




For the pivot chart, I would like the axis (staff), value (count of client), and legend to be date (and broken down to years, quarters).  This is how it looks with a pivot chart for one worksheet.  I would just like it to combine the data from two instead.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Welcome to the forum

Please attach a sample workbook (not a picture or pasted copy).  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a *BEFORE* sheet and an *AFTER* sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------


## Andy Pope

If you convert the 2 data sources to tables, then use GET DATA to load each table as a query.
The create an append table upon which you can create pivot table/chart.

----------

